# how do you clean sand?



## glaskew (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure how to clean the sand in my tank. Does it need to be cleaned or will the hermit crabs and snails take care of it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No need to clean the sand out, let the critters sift it around for you.


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

They will clean it but you can run over it with the pipe to pick some muck up when doing your water change.


----------



## David36 (Jun 8, 2012)

lol


----------



## Mgx (Jun 12, 2012)

Normally, you don't need to clean it. Star fish and little crabs do that for you.
It's part of the eco-system.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

my horseshoe crab takes good care of my sand lol.


----------

